# Pico De Gallo



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

3 Tomatoes
1/2 white onion (or red for color but use less due to strength of flavor)
1 lg jalapeno
Lime
Cilantro (fist full)
1 tsp of black pepper

Easy peasy. just dice everything up finely (I usually drain the tomatoes. Add the juice of the lime and mix. Sprinkle with pepper. Refrigerate overnight for best flavor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2017)

Same way I make it. ... With the addition of some scallion. Throw a big spoonful of this into a couple smashed avocado's and you got some awesome guacamole.


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

agreed. I eat this stuff all the time and it never gets old.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is mine:

10-12 Roma tomatoes quartered and cored, keep the seeds if not too ripe
8 Jalapeno peppers remove stems and seeds ,most of seeds.
1 whole Bermuda onion, purple. cored and peeled.
2 whole cloves of garlic crushed minced
In a uniform dice cube the first three ingredients and add minced garlic.

Turn all ingredients into a large mixing bowl.
Medium chop a half bunch of Cilantro and add.
Add the juice of 2 fresh limes halved and juiced.
Add 2 tablespoons regular cider vineager
Add salt and cracked pepper to taste. Like a 4 peppercorn blend.
Add Pico de Gallo seasoning of some sort or other.

4 Peppercorn blend, or Telicherry, and Pico seasoning are available from Spice Sage, excellent place to buy your spices online.

Once assembled, mix well and cover and refrigerate for several hours. Lime and Vin will essentially cook the tomatoe, onion and peppers as flavors blend.

I serve on eggs or as an add to fahita wrap. Also can be served over Tostada hard cracker smeared with sour cream, drizzeled with hot sauce, [try Valentina from Mexican section at Food Lion] and then several spoonfuls of your Pico mix. It will set you straight and lower your blood pressure, You will be able to tell when you wake up in the morning! Out.


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

Sounds good too. Thanks Peixaria.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Rather than chop the cilantro I've found if you have some of those spoons with holes, take the stem of cilantro put it though one of the holes and pull it though, it leaves you with a bear stem and clean cilantro leaves in the spoon . A lot better than picking out the bits of cut up stems.


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

Jollymon said:


> Rather than chop the cilantro I've found if you have some of those spoons with holes, take the stem of cilantro put it though one of the holes and pull it though, it leaves you with a bear stem and clean cilantro leaves in the spoon . A lot better than picking out the bits of cut up stems.


nice tip thanks.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome! I eat Pico out but have never made it at home! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> Awesome! I eat Pico out but have never made it at home! Thanks for sharing.


So easy and tasty!


----------

